# Thule hitch mount carrier wobbles a lot



## Drummerboy1975 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is this acceptable? If so, how much wobble is ok? My carrier has the adapter on it to go from a car hitch up to the larger 2" truck hitch. It has a groove on each side of the adapter, are these for shims of some sort? I'm some what concerned in that, with a bike on my carrier, when I make a turn it wobbles side to side, shaking the bike. It just doesn't seem right.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

i bouught a shitty bell rack a few years ago, i HATED IT/still hate it

anyways what i did was remove the adapter, put as much tape/vinyl/inner tube/whatever is flexinble and solid just enough that you can barely put the adapter back on. and then if it is wobbling inside the rack, wrap the outside of the 2 inch portion with tape...should help. mine was realllly bad that on a turn my rack literally swayed 5 inches each side. i thought for sure if it went far enough, someone would sideswipe a wheel. imo no wobble is "acceptable" but u get what you pay for.


----------



## hazardousmtb (Sep 26, 2011)

oh and (do this at your own risk), mine came with a tiny pin to go thru the reciever (i assume 1 1/2 bolts need to be smaller or something? so i drilled mine out to fit the proper size hitch pin and all of this helped alot. but i stopped using it because i broke the hitch and i preferred a tailgate cover


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

you could look at Home Depot for hard plastic toilet shims to put in any gaps to stop the wobbles. i would not want mine to do that...


----------



## cracksandracks.com (Oct 22, 2009)

it sounds like you are going from 1 1/4" to 2" adapter. the problem with this is that the 1 1/4" adapter is usually made of solid steel, so no anti-sway can be installed.
the rack is probably tightening down well to the adapter. 
not much to do about this, but to try the d.i.y. solutions, or find an anti sway bracket for a 1 1/4" adapter from a napa, or car parts store that sells a fair amount of trailer accessories.


----------

